# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Heat Transfer Metallic Foil For Color Laser Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Heat transfer metallic foil for finishing a color laser transfer is available from Coastal Business Supplies. It offers a simple way to create a shiny effect on textiles, even when working with fine detail. 

This new foil allows for easier application than metallic vinyl cutter material without cutting or weeding for contoured, detailed designs. It makes it possible to adhere a metallic finish on designs heat printed on Forever Laser Dark No-Cut and ImageClip Laser Dark, as well as other compatible papers (test first).

The foil adheres to the raised toner transfer and does not require cutting or weeding. It is available in blue, fuchsia, gold (standard, confetti, dust and matte), green, pink, silver (standard, glitter and matte), glitter red and strawberry.

It comes on a thin clear liner for simple handling and pressing in 12.5-inch by 100-foot rolls. It is compatible with 100 percent cotton, 100 percent polyester, cotton/polyester blends and some blended fabrics (heat test at 310 degrees F). 

Metallic foil designs are sensitive to washing, but resistant to fading and cracking when washed inside-out in cold wash cycles only. Tumble drying is not recommended. To learn more, go to Heat Transfer Foil | Coastal Business Supplies. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

